# Suggestions for a starter rifle.



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Let’s assume I am new to prepping which means I’m starting from scratch. This also means I’m having to spread my budget out over several aspects of prepping at one time. Assuming I have no firearms, what would you suggest as being my first rifle purchase? Take into consideration current conditions.

My personal suggestion is a semi-auto Marlin Model 60 .22 cal. They can still be found for reasonable prices, ammo is still available and can be found in both HP and ball, they are good for taking down small game (and even larger game with knowledge and practice) and they are lightweight and easy to carry. Not to mention, parts are readily available and reasonably priced. They are also easy to work on should the need arise.

Let me see your suggestions.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Ruger 10-22


----------



## Ahudson (May 25, 2021)

I would suggest a .22 pump. Then a shotgun with a variety of rounds for self defense and hunting large and small game.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Rather than a rifle, I'd suggest a shotgun for starters. Can be used for hunting, etc. Use slugs and you can take larger animals. The big diameter of a shotgum barrel has a certain intimidation factor. Just my opinion, obviously.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Lever,bolt or pump 22lr of your choice. Accuracy would be the driving factor. No semi auto or magazine fed weapons.

Breaking my own rules I prefer a CZ 22lr bolt. Some of the best made, accurate 22's on the market IMHO.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Rather than a rifle, I'd suggest a shotgun for starters. Can be used for hunting, etc. Use slugs and you can take larger animals. The big diameter of a shotgum barrel has a certain intimidation factor. Just my opinion, obviously.


Agreed. This would be a good multi-use choice.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

When we first moved to the country, we rented a late 1800’s farm house on the edge of the Okefenokee National Wildlife Refuge.
We lived at 40th and Plum.
As in “40 miles out plum in the middle of nowhere.”
Due to a divorce my gun collection was gone, except for a Colt 45 Automatic. This would be good for the bears that came around after dark, but useless for a racoon after our chickens.
My very first homestead gun was a Marlin Model 60 I bought at K-Mart.
Being financially challenged, the next gun was a well used single shot 12 gauge. Back then they were plentiful in pawn shops for around $75.

In the 35 years since, my collection was rebuilt to where I can grab a gun to fit any job.
But, for the first timer, I would strongly suggest a 22 rifle of some sort to start with.
Then a shotgun.


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

Get a remington 700 cheap and you can upgrade them to match grade as you go. Rifle will grow with you and parts are easily accessible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rswink (Mar 23, 2019)

My recommendation is a Ruger American in 22LR then the 10/22. Sharing mags is nice, the bolt is for precision work, the Semi-Auto is for quick work. Both are standard items that is easy to get parts for and easy to upgrade or modify.

Next would be a pump shotgun, for new owners I usually recommend a 20 gauge, less recoil, good ammo selection, and readily available. My suggestions are either a Mossberg 500 or Remington 870. Both are prolific so parts and upgrades are easily acquired. They are good for getting food or protecting the home.

After that I recommend a pistol, I don't care about caliber, 380 to 500, pick what every member of the household can work with. Semi-Auto or revolver, it doesn't matter. Brand, doesn't matter. What matters is that everyone can work it, everyone can shoot it, and everyone knows that it is there to get you to the shotgun. The only consideration is that it points naturally for the users. I have people pick up the pistol at the counter, they pick out a target, close their eyes and then point the weapon at the target, if it is close to the target then it works, if the pistol is pointing at the wrong place and they are holding the pistol correctly then they need to keep shopping. My wife and I are not even close in our natural point, I would be a foot low at 25 yards with her pistols and she is a foot high with mine.

After this I finally start advising to get a medium game rifle. Now they are ready for deer season. By this time they should understand most of the technologies that they need to understand and can makes some good decisions.

Then after that is when I start recommending MSR's, black powder, and other such rifles. I know a few folks who stopped at deer rifle and revisited the squirrel/rabbit rifles and shotguns and have never left that arena. I know a few folks who found that birds were their passion and stayed with shotguns and even do deer with shotguns. Of course I have friends who are big black powder buffs as fell as friends who are super into archery. Luckily, I play with a little of everything until I work my problems out and then start adding new technologies into my mix again.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

And forget the AR and get an AK


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And forget the AR and get an AK


Or don't be a Commie, and go with the American AK... .300AAC Blackout, on an AR platform, of course.
😁


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And forget the AR and get an AK


I’m disappointed in you for saying that.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I had a "civilian" AR, and asked my buddies and the guy at the sporting goods store for lots of magazines, it was actually a "hunting store," and not many guys dropped by for FMJs and Kevlar. I got a lot of battered 20-round magazine and a few of the "curved" magazines that held 30 rounds. Fortunately I have been a handloader for many years, but feeding an AR required periodic soaking the rounds in oil and then checking for dents and neck cracks. And trimming, there was always trimming...

The reason? A former soldier told me to always check the head-stamp. If I saw two initials and a date there was a good chance those brass casings had been pounded to death at government range. I did as I was told, always checked the magazines' springs any old oil and dust. And BTW, *military brass is longer* than civilian brass. That brass was loaded and the necks rolled down tight. I got a hand lathe and trimmed all my brass to civilian specs.

Like anything else, all that work and tedious scrounging finally got to me. I bought a really fine .22 rifle in stainless (which I still have) and I could still hit beer cans at 100 yards. I no longer make military brass into "civilian brass." Life is way to short...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I’m disappointed in you for saying that.


Why? For a combat rifle I want one that will not fail. Under any circumstances.
Life is not always a sunny day at the range.
Mud, sand, monsoon rain, conditions that are unimaginable to most Americans.
In fact, in Basic Training, one day the range was so muddy, and rolling around in it going through the various firing positions, my M14 got clogged with enough mud that would have stopped my later M16 cold. Yet that old 14 kept firing, even when the peep sight was so clogged I had to look AROUND it to get a bead on the target.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I’m disappointed in you for saying that.


Solve the problem like I did, get both!
Then plenty of mags and ammo for both.
I know well where RPD is coming from with the mud, M14 and M16.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In combat rifles I have 2 Mosin Nagants, 3 Mausers (two 98’s, one Turkish), 2 M1 Carbines, Springfield M1903A3, M1 Garand, SA M1A, Romanian AK, Chinese SKS.
For my pea shooter I have a Mini 14.

But no AR. Just a personal preference.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Why? For a combat rifle I want one that will not fail. Under any circumstances.
> Life is not always a sunny day at the range.
> Mud, sand, monsoon rain, conditions that are unimaginable to most Americans.
> In fact, in Basic Training, one day the range was so muddy, and rolling around in it going through the various firing positions, my M14 got clogged with enough mud that would have stopped my later M16 cold. Yet that old 14 kept firing, even when the peep sight was so clogged I had to look AROUND it to get a bead on the target.


At your age, I don’t think you are going to be crawling through mud anymore but if you did, just close the dust guard on the AR. It keeps stuff out pretty good.

You would benefit from an accurate rifle that could be used to snipe with if needed. That AK might be good at laying down cover fire and hitting pie plates in the back yard but that’s about it.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> Or don't be a Commie, and go with the American AK... .300AAC Blackout, on an AR platform, of course.
> 😁


The American made Century Arms AK-47 hybrid is a wonderful AK version.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

KUSA said:


> At your age, I don’t think you are going to be crawling through mud anymore but if you did, just close the dust guard on the AR. It keeps stuff out pretty good.
> 
> You would benefit from an accurate rifle that could be used to snipe with if needed. That AK might be good at laying down cover fire and hitting pie plates in the back yard but that’s about it.


I’ve heard the AK-74 is a straight shooter.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

BennyMG1 said:


> I’ve heard the AK-74 is a straight shooter.


I’m already heavily invested in milsurp 7.62X39 ammo.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I’m already heavily invested in milsurp 7.62X39 ammo.


I have a feeling if you shot my Daniel Defense DDM4 V7 Pro you would change your mind about an AR. 


















DDM4®V7® PRO


The DDM4 V7 PRO AR15 style firearm is for competitors looking to dominate podiums in today's popular multi-gun matches. Built around our 18 inch Cold Hammer Forged barrel, this platform delivers the speed, controllability, and precision required to engage the most difficult multi-gun stages.The...




danieldefense.com


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I already have probably well over twenty thousand bucks invested in weaponry, I don’t really need any more.


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

Since we are posting gun pics…..one of each genre lol


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A semiauto .22 rifle would be a good pick for first rifle. I agree with comments on the value of a shotgun as they are very versatile. When you start looking into a combat rifle, go for a solid to good AR. AK's are good rifles, but way over priced. The bottom of the barrel AK's will run you $850 plus. These are not solid rifles by any means. 
Todays AR's are extremely reliable, much more accurate and certainly more modular/customizable. You can spend the $950 and get a Colt AR 6920 which is what the U.S. Military has used for many years. A very reliable and accurate rifle. A quality AR will get you a life of 20,000 rounds and some have gotten as much as 50,000 before shot out. They are also very reliable with little maintenance today if you buy something that is quality and keep lubed.
AR's are also much more common than AK's, parts are easier to come by and they are easier to work on. Also much more likely that you would come across 5.56/.223 ammo in a SHTF situation than 7.62x39.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> AR's are also much more common than AK's, parts are easier to come by and they are easier to work on. Also much more likely that you would come across 5.56/.223 ammo in a SHTF situation than 7.62x39.


These are my primary reasons for choosing the AR platform.
Every single police station, security agency, and contractor force will have them in ample supply along with parts, magazines, and ammunition.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A pic of the 6.5 Grendel that I assembled. I can't get internet service with my phone right now or I would have posted a pic of a couple of two of my AR's in 5.56 including one that I would classify in the Colt 6920 category with an FN CHF 16' barrel and Toolcraft BCG. Total cost of the rifle was about $850 not including the optic. The Grendel on the other hand was about $1,450 to build minus the optic and mount which was another $1,275. Great shooter though, but still only a couple hundred rounds through it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Whether you get an AK or an AR, it is my opinion that they should be in standard military calibers,
Rounds like the 300 and the 6.5 will be impossible to get post SHTF.
The 7.62X39, 5.56X45 and the 7.62X51 are as common as the 38 Special, stick with the standards.
I am talking here for new shooters/preppers, those who load, do what you please.
You can even throw in the 30/30 round as a common round, all stores that sell ammo have it, just like that 38 Special and 45 ACP.
The rimfire rifles I have are a Marlin 39A and a Ruger 10/22, both are scoped and accurate.
Those would be my rimfire choice


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Daduate said:


> Get a remington 700 cheap and you can upgrade them to match grade as you go. Rifle will grow with you and parts are easily accessible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got a Remington 700 ADL on clearance sale for $79.00, can't get much cheaper than that. It came with a cheapie scope too.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Whether you get an AK or an AR, it is my opinion that they should be in standard military calibers,
> Rounds like the 300 and the 6.5 will be impossible to get post SHTF.
> The 7.62X39, 5.56X45 and the 7.62X51 are as common as the 38 Special, stick with the standards.
> I am talking here for new shooters/preppers, those who load, do what you please.
> ...


Very true. Standard or common calibers should be your base and bulk of what you have & stock.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

65mustang said:


> I got a Remington 700 ADL on clearance sale for $79.00, can't get much cheaper than that. It came with a cheapie scope too.


What was that like 40 years ago?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Speaking of 30-30, since I live in a wooded area, and there would be very few shots of 100 yards or more, I could get by just fine with either my Winchester or Marlin 30-30 as a defense rifle.


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

65mustang said:


> I got a Remington 700 ADL on clearance sale for $79.00, can't get much cheaper than that. It came with a cheapie scope too.


Yea wow that’s nuts bud .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In 1974 I bought my first M1 Garand, at Woolworth Department Store, for $268 out the door.
BUT, adjusted for inflation, that would be about $1,000 now.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Tango2X said:


> Ruger 10-22


really really really hard to go wrong with a ruger 10-22.. it is a well built solid performance rifle.. good recommendation for sure


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

MM, thank you. 
They are maybe the most popular 22 on the market, affordable, accurate, reliable, and a world of aftermarket stuff


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> really really really hard to go wrong with a ruger 10-22.. it is a well built solid performance rifle.. good recommendation for sure


I’ve got one of these. It is a handy rifle that fits in its own backpack.


----------



## Ahudson (May 25, 2021)

KUSA said:


> I’ve got one of these. It is a handy rifle that fits in its own backpack.


I have a version of that gun in 9mm. I have the Ruger PC9 take down model. Got it setup to take Glock mags. Love that gun


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I’ve got one of these. It is a handy rifle that fits in its own backpack.


I don't have a 10/22 takedown just a standard one.
My Marlin 39A is a takedown and has its own carrying case that floats with the rifle in it.
What is nice about it is the receiver splits apart and the scope is attached to the half with the barrel, no loss of zero, i know the 10/22 takedown mounts a scope on the barrel assy.

I recommend the extended mag release for any 10/22,
it made a big difference in removing the mag.
Easy to change out also.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

One of my 22’s is a Rossi pump, with 16” barrel.
It takes down at the receiver with a simple thumb screw, into two very short pieces.
Shoots shorts, longs, long rifles.
They are not made anymore.


----------



## Ahudson (May 25, 2021)

I love my Rossi pumps. Had one I bought when I was 9 and just picked up another one last January. 



rice paddy daddy said:


> One of my 22’s is a Rossi pump, with 16” barrel.
> It takes down at the receiver with a simple thumb screw, into two very short pieces.
> Shoots shorts, longs, long rifles.
> They are not made anymore.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ahudson said:


> I love my Rossi pumps. Had one I bought when I was 9 and just picked up another one last January.


My AR-7 that I forgot about until I pulled out this picture,
and my Marlin 39A plus one of six M-1 carbines I have also.
The AR-7 is in a GHB in one jeep with 200 rounds of ammo.
The Marlin also shoots shorts, long, and long rifle.
The big screw just above the trigger takes it down.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> My AR-7 that I forgot about until I pulled out this picture,
> and my Marlin 39A plus one of six M-1 carbines I have also.
> The AR-7 is in a GHB in one jeep with 200 rounds of ammo.
> The Marlin also shoots shorts, long, and long rifle.
> ...


Is that a stainless AR-7???
Never seen one with that finish. There's an all camo one at the local gun shop, but that's not what I'd prefer.
An elegantly simple and functional pack rifle.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Is that a stainless AR-7???
> Never seen one with that finish. There's an all camo one at the local gun shop, but that's not what I'd prefer.
> An elegantly simple and functional pack rifle.



You know I don't remember what the receiver is made of.
I know the barrel is aluminum with a steel liner.
I bought it about 18 years ago tested it, cleaned it and put it in the GHB.
It might be aluminum with sand blasted surface and a nickel plate, it is an original Armalite. I have a matching pistol to go with it somewhere here.
Rifle has only been out when bag is updated.
Whenever I pull it out I will let you know, OK?
You know, I could make one out of SS with a solid SS barrel, easy enough to do.
I would have to stop working on customer guns, I only use so much time a week to do them.
Right now I have a months worth of work on the floor.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

65mustang said:


> I got a Remington 700 ADL on clearance sale for $79.00, can't get much cheaper than that. It came with a cheapie scope too.


Nice...

This was 30+ years ago... But I snagged a 700 BDL with a hair trigger (job), nice sling, and a nice scope for $50... Coworker of mine was separated from her ex, but he was a felon and trying to get her to hide his weapons... She wasn't having it, and since he couldn't legally own them, and it was a community property state, she sold them. She was just looking to get rid of them, as hiding them for him was actually a crime too of sorts (she was looking to get into law enforcement, and didn't want the guns to be an issue). She asked me for $25, and I told her I couldn't pay that little, that it was worth far more. She insisted on $50, and I took it (and another rifle). Then a couple years ago, I traded the BDL for a few collectables, which I eventually flipped for $10,000 this last year. Used that to buy several nice guns, and various prepping supplies. Took a few years, but from $50 to $10,000 was a decent return. 

As to the OP query, I'd go with a .22 for my first gun, but I'd steer away from the Marlin 60. I actually own one, and though it's nice, it's a PITA to break down and clean. You literally have to remove the wood stock from the barrel and breach assembly if you want to clean it right. I never shoot it for this very reason. It was my first gun, and I keep it for sentimental reasons, to hand down to the kids.. Though I'm sure they're far more interested in my other more tactical options...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

BennyMG1 said:


> Let’s assume I am new to prepping which means I’m starting from scratch. This also means I’m having to spread my budget out over several aspects of prepping at one time. Assuming I have no firearms, what would you suggest as being my first rifle purchase? Take into consideration current conditions.
> 
> My personal suggestion is a semi-auto Marlin Model 60 .22 cal. They can still be found for reasonable prices, ammo is still available and can be found in both HP and ball, they are good for taking down small game (and even larger game with knowledge and practice) and they are lightweight and easy to carry. Not to mention, parts are readily available and reasonably priced. They are also easy to work on should the need arise.
> 
> Let me see your suggestions.


I have the SS model with a high dollar scope. I like your plan. lol.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Not sure if they are still made but my brother has a 22 / 20 gauge over under break open. Kind of the best of both worlds in one gun.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Dirk Pitt said:


> Not sure if they are still made but my brother has a 22 / 20 gauge over under break open. Kind of the best of both worlds in one gun.


Savage made those.
The only current one Savage catalogs is the Model 42 Takedown, which is 22LR over .410.
www.savagearms.com


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Savage made those.
> The only current one Savage catalogs is the Model 42 Takedown, which is 22LR over .410.
> www.savagearms.com


.410 is still a decent option


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Savage made those.
> The only current one Savage catalogs is the Model 42 Takedown, which is 22LR over .410.
> www.savagearms.com


A .22/.410 over under break open was the first gun that I ever had. My Dad gave it to me when I was like 6. I do not remember what make it was as it was actually my Grandfather's first. Fairly old gun that my step-mother gave away to some stranger for nothing after my Father passed away. I am 50 years old. My Father died in 1999 at the age of 55. I was born after my Grandfather died, so I never met him. The gun must have been at 70-75 years old minimum. A guess anyways. Great gun for squirrel hunting.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A pic of 2 of my AR’s. Top is 16” CHF barreled carbine. Bottom is a complete build using a lot of BCM parts including 14.5” barrel. My night fighting carbine. IR laser and IR illuminator to use with my PVs-14.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> .410 is still a decent option


.410 is my favorite shotgun round, 20 ga is next.
In .410 I’ve got a 40 year old Mossberg bolt action, and H&R single shot, and a Stoeger SXS double barrel.
Since any farm defense I’m likely to have to deal with would be small animals at relatively close range, a .410 loaded with #4 shot will do the job.
Actually, against humans, Winchester makes OOO buck rounds. Three balls in the 2.5”, and five balls in the 3”, propelled at the same velocity as a 12 ga OOO buck load. 
8 balls in the 12 ga versus 5 balls in the .410. Think the bad guy would notice?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> .410 is my favorite shotgun round, 20 ga is next.
> In .410 I’ve got a 40 year old Mossberg bolt action, and H&R single shot, and a Stoeger SXS double barrel.
> Since any farm defense I’m likely to have to deal with would be small animals at relatively close range, a .410 loaded with #4 shot will do the job.
> Actually, against humans, Winchester makes OOO buck rounds. Three balls in the 2.5”, and five balls in the 3”, propelled at the same velocity as a 12 ga OOO buck load.
> 8 balls in the 12 ga versus 5 balls in the .410. Think the bad guy would notice?


I read some place that .410 has a history of being a pretty common gun used in murders and self defense.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A 2.5" Winchester .410 slug round is a 41 caliber, 88 grain, pill moving at 1600 FPS.

Just thought I'd throw that out there.

My Mossberg bolt action has the patented C-Lect choke that I can quickly twist from full to open, and anything in between.
I usually keep it Modified, but if I've got slugs loaded onboard it goes to wide open.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Everyone has a great idea, based on what they need. Some for hunting, and some for defence. I guess you'll need to figure out what's most important and start there.


----------



## Xstuntman (Feb 25, 2021)

Yes on the 60. 
Very good firearm and accurate from the factory which can't always be said for a 10/22. Bench it, dial it in, and practice for cheap, or relatively so. My 60 chews quarter size holes at 50 yards benched and scoped with no wind and cheap Fed bulk. 

An air rifle is good for practice too and even cheaper.


----------

